# lab test results from ent



## crystald1156 (Jul 8, 2010)

t3 free 3.6 (2.3-4.2)
thyroxine free .96 (.89-1.76)
tsh 3.807 (.55-4.7)

so i had posted all my symptoms and such last night. please let me know what you guys think!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's your first post so that we can keep it together:

_So for nearly 2 years everytime i go to the dr I tell her how tired and fatigued I am. She has put me on lexapro for depression also. She checks my thyroid everytime i go (every 3 1/2 months). I go that often because I am diabetic (type 1-juvenile). I was diagnosed at age 11 and I am 32 now. I have 3 beautiful healthy children. My diabetes has ALWAYS been in wonderful control until the past year. Not that it is out of control, it just runs higher than normal, and I have a harder time controlling it. My doctor just keeps telling me to watch what I eat better.....needless to say I have gained over 15 pounds in the past year!

I feel absolutely horrible! I have no energy. I wake up in the morning and can hardly keep my eyes open. All I can think about is when I can take a nap or lay down. I once was able to run and play with my kids, and now Im so worn out I can hardly get them a meal made, much less play! On top of it, I have NO libido-(my poor hubby!) I have severe plantar fasciitis in my feet and have had to have a cyst removed in march. I suffer from severe dry skin hair and splitting nails. I just feel out of sorts. I periodically have days that I feel like I could move mountains. I save those days to clean my house and do the laundry and play with the kids. I have laundry piles taller than the washer! ITS TERRIBLE!!!!

Now to what my doctor most recently told me: I told her I was so tired and fatigued. she tells me I need to get allergy tests done again and a sleep study. So I had allergy testing done @ 8 years ago and I do have some allergies. The allergy DR told me at that time my thyroid was "lumpy" and needed to let my family dr know. When I told her she said "thats what he tells everybody" and just ignored it. My dad has hypo thyroid, my mom has hypo thyroid, and so does my sister.....all take meds.

My TSH results run from 2.90 to 3.97 with refrence values being .34-4.32. My DR is adamant their is nothing wrong with my thyroid. My ent, (who has been treating me for swollen glands in the neck) and chronic eustacian tube probs tested my free t3 and free t4 and I am awaiting labs from him. I will post once I get them this week.

In the meantime, I have done a lot of research and have scheduled an appointment with a highly recommended endocrinologist at UVA med center. Bad thing is that I cant get in to see him until the end of August.

Please let me know what you all think! I am beginning to think I am going crazy and need a mental institution!!!!!_
~~~~~~~~

Before I jump in with both feet, let me ask if this doctor who prescribed Lexapro was a psychiatrist. I think not. [I have a severe aversion to MD's who prescribe psychotropic drugs unless they're psychiatrists.]

I am also a diabetic, though Type 2. One of the things I've learned is that it's a rare endocrinologist who is really good at treating both diabetes and thyroid issues. So 
I applaud your making an appointment with another doctor at UVA, if only for them to rule out certain issues. Ok, so you have to wait - you usually do for the good ones. I think at a medical school you'll have a better chance of getting a good all round consensus on all the problems. While your thryroid results look perfectly fine, I'd have your new doctor run the antibodies tests for thyroid AND for diabetes [GAD].

The mere thought of taking care of 3 children wears the heck out of me. I'll bet if you asked other moms with just as many kids your own kids' ages, they'd tell you that they are constantly exhausted and that sex is pretty low on the totem pole. [Mind you, I'm not saying it needs to be this way.......it's just pretty common in this population of people.]

Now about the Lexapro.........have you been diagnosed with MDD or Anxiety Disorder?

While you're waiting for the end of August, do yourself a huge favor and make a date with your husband to get away from the kids. You might find that somewhat reenergizing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crystald1156 said:


> t3 free 3.6 (2.3-4.2)
> thyroxine free .96 (.89-1.76)
> tsh 3.807 (.55-4.7)
> 
> so i had posted all my symptoms and such last night. please let me know what you guys think!


I agree w/ CA-Lynn. That antibodies' tests are so so important and your labs do look pretty good except maybe your TSH is too high. AACE suggests the range to be 0.3 - 3.0 and some are saying 2.0 as the top of the range. I could not agree more as we keep mine @ 0.03 which is quite suppressed. One must always bear in mind though, that no 2 persons are alike in their needs and that includes medical.

And get checked for diabetes as CA-Lynn has suggested.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

crystald1156,

When you were put onto Lexapro did you think you were depressed or do you think this was your doctors was of trying to quiet you down? Do they make you feel better?

I had a doctor try for years to put me on anti depressants but always refused. I had a long list of thyroid disorder symptoms and all she would do for me was offer me anti depressants. My GYN finally ran the proper tests and referred me to an endo for treatment of my thyroid.

I know it's got to be a struggle with 3 kids- I remember staying in bed many days to avoid having to deal with life and my 2 kids before my treatment began.

It will get better once the proper treatment is given to you - you do need to be patient and in the mean time educate yourself and make a list of things to discuss with the endo.


----------



## crystald1156 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input! My doctor thinks that it is just the kids are wearing me out. I know better tho! Even when i had 3 under the age of 2 (all 3 still in diapers, and the twin boys getting me up every 2 hours to eat in the newborn stage) I had so much more energy and felt better. The mood swings werent there and I didnt feel like I was staggering around in a stupor all the time. The Lexapro was for the depression side of things and yes my gp did put me on it. We took our kids to the movies a month ago and 10 minutes into the movie I was asleep! Even tho I want to keep my eyes open, I just cant! I sure do hope the Dr at UVA gets things figured out! I have written a list of questions and lab tests that I want ran. Thanks!


----------

